# Cut to 3 day week



## dmos87 (26 Mar 2010)

Hi All,

Just found out the lovely news I'm being cut to a 3day week starting on Monday. I estimate I will come out with approx 260 per week now. 

Work have provided me with a letter in case I want to go to the social welfare (hoping to avoid this and find some other parttime work). 

If I have to go to the social welfare, what will I be entitled to? 

Today's not a good day so any advice will be very much appreciated


----------



## suemoo1 (26 Mar 2010)

you'll have to sign on for the balance of your days and you will get payment from them, not sure how long it takes but you need to do it correctly for your stamps etc..better to have that in the meantime to keep you going even if you are looking for work for the other days.


----------



## dmos87 (26 Mar 2010)

Thanks SueMoo. I reckon my savings will help for the next few weeks while I search and get things organized. How long does it take to sign on? Never been in this situation before...


----------



## suemoo1 (26 Mar 2010)

when husband was put on 3 day week last year it took 9 weeks to get payment (backdated) but i think its much quicker now, depends also where you will be signing on - some offices seem to be quicker than others


----------



## dmos87 (26 Mar 2010)

Thanks so much. I suppose I'll have to take care of this ASAP.


----------



## dmos87 (26 Mar 2010)

BTW, any idea of what I will receive? Partner is also on a 3 day week, we live together so now we're really going to be scraping the barrell!!


----------



## suemoo1 (26 Mar 2010)

yes do, no point in messing yourself up, and you entitled to the monies anyway, no point in leaving yourself short when you have being paying your stamps etc all along, go to your local office with id and your paperwork from work..check out the social welfare site for what documentation you need exactly as i cannot remember a year ago!!


----------



## dmos87 (29 Mar 2010)

Can anyone tell me if I will now be entitled to a medical card based on my situation? I have been paying private health insurance until now but with the cut there is no way I can afford it.... I want to be sure I am covered somehow.


----------



## naughto (12 May 2010)

[broken link removed]


----------



## dmos87 (12 May 2010)

Naughto you're very good  But I got the good news last week that I'm going back on fulltime as a member of staff handed in her notice! 

Someone was looking out for me


----------



## ACA (12 May 2010)

Excellent news dmos87 ~ a little sunshine on an otherwise rainy day


----------

